# Ordered



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Hopefully getting back in the TT fold after 3 years with my SLK.

Just ordered a Mk3 2.0 TFSi S-line FWD with a few extras.

Fingers crossed delivery in March.

Only 4 months to go......


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

minsTTerman said:


> Hopefully getting back in the TT fold after 3 years with my SLK.
> 
> Just ordered a Mk3 2.0 TFSi S-line FWD with a few extras.
> 
> ...


I ordered the same one...what colour did you go for?managed to get a discount?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

nkpt7 said:


> minsTTerman said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully getting back in the TT fold after 3 years with my SLK.
> ...


Hope you both enjoy. Did you get to sit in one? Or heaven forbid, drive one before placing order?


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> Hope you both enjoy. Did you get to sit in one? Or heaven forbid, drive one before placing order?


I've looked, and can't remember reading that anyone on this forum has driven the new TT (in any country). Can't wait to hear what a real life MK2 owner says about the MK3...not just someone trying to sell a magazine subscription.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Nate_61 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you both enjoy. Did you get to sit in one? Or heaven forbid, drive one before placing order?
> ...


My point exactly. Who would buy a car without driving one?


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Gone for Tango Red. To be honest would have preferred a better choice. But after much deliberation I narrowed it down to silver, red and daytona and red won!!!

Tried 5 or 6 dealers but no chance of a discount - I was told by one of them that audi uk have told dealers that he they're found discounting then they'll take their allocation away. Not sure how true that is or even if it's possible. Did manage to get 5% in the end but that was via a friends contact in the fleet department at a dealer.

Re the driving one - not yet, but let's be honest I'm not such an accomplished driver to be able to tell the relatively small changes. I'm sure it will be better than the mark 2 and the reviews are good, which will do for me!!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Fair enough, reviews are good, but personally I'd want a drive if parting with £35k or so...

Think you did well to get a discount, why would Audi discount a new model that they can't produce enough of at present? Normally discounts come to spark sales, which isn't needed on a new model.

Hope the car arrives when you want it, and it's great.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Congratulations

I to have ordered Tango Red on my TT, hopefully will get mine in March.
Regards


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

For me its not just the actual driving that's important - I mean I'm not looking to be throwing it around to its limits every day - no its more about getting in and out , driving position, comfort and reach of controls, visibility when driving, ease of parking, access to the boot, are there any little niggles that would annoy you, etc.
On top of that I would be very uneasy about choosing a car without seeing it in that colour on the road, especially a new colour which I haven't even seen yet.
I guess some folk are braver than me


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

5% is the most they can give at this early launch stage if you managed to get a discount at al. But 5% is around £2000 and is a considerable amount of money which you can use to add super sports leather seats or one of the packages.

the build week still stands for 15th December but they confirm this one month prior to that date so hopefully I will know the delivery date after the 15th November. I think the best colours for the MK3 are the silver, the blue we have seen in some pics and the daytona grey (no surprise there)!

I did not mind placing the order without driving one because going from a Renault to an Audi I knew that I will have very little to complain about. Not that my Renault is a bad car. Had no problems with it for 10 years but it's time for an upgrade and a nice post Xmas present for me.

Well done minsTTerman but I think March delivery is optimistic given the large numbers of orders placed so far.Hopefully you will get your 15 plate in March. If mine delays further than January I will wait until March to register it. Hopefully the dealership will be happy to store the car until then.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

S line's are available straight away this time then?


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

ricka said:


> S line's are available straight away this time then?


Yes they are.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Well I finally got to have my test drive this weekend....and I loved it!! As I've stated previously, I'm not Lewis Hamilton or the Stig and to be honest in day to day driving I don't need to be. I don't mind a bit of "spirited" driving every so often but with the roads as clogged up as they are, the opportunity to get the car anywhere near its limit is nigh on impossible.

So back to the test drive - the car was the S-Line 2.0 TFSI manual. Identical to the car I've ordered, so I was pleased that I got to get a good feel of what will hopefully be the car I collect in March!

We were out for about 45 mins, the dealership was in the middle of the city centre so there wasn't really any chance to get to any country roads, so when the saleswoman asked me where I wanted to go, I decided my main aim was to find a few speed bumps to see what how the Sline suspension felt in day to day driving conditions and then to make our way to the motorway via some dual carriageway with a few a roundabouts on the way.

Having settled in, I was delighted with the way the car felt and accelerated. It felt much quicker than my previous Mk2 TT 2.0 TFSi and I loved the sound from the exhaust.

Over the speed bumps the suspension certainly felt quite hard and I'm a bit concerned with how it will feel over the potholed roads round West Yorkshire, though I don't know whether I really want to go for the softer suspension on the Sline. Ideally I'd probably go for the Mag Ride, but not sure I can really justify another £1,100 given the already steep cost. I'll have to think about it.

It was then fairly uneventful as we drove towards the motorway, which was pretty quiet on a Saturday morning. We then got to a private road :wink: , where I could see better how the car accelerated and I was amazed at the speeds in each gear. On a long straight after joining the road I touched 77mph at the red line in second and around 109 at the red line in third, which was as far as I got. I backed off to around 70 and then accelerated between 3 and 4,000 revs in third, fourth and fifth up to around 110mph and the engine felt like it would just keep pulling right through the rev range. Although I suspect that on public roads in the UK where you can only go up to 70mph, the potential of the engine will be massively underused - maybe a trip to Germany will have to be on the cards!

Finally we headed back to the dealership, round a couple of roundabouts on the way - I did a full "lap" round one roundabout, though the road at that point was bit damp so I couldn't push it too much, even so there was no understeer at all and very impressive grip levels.

All in all I was very impressed and can't wait for March, when I can hopefully pick mine up.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Great review. You have ordered pretty much what we have, although at the moment I have dropped the super sports seats in favour of the matrix lights.

Expecting ours around the 1st March


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Almost to the day last year I've ordered Mk3 TT. I was going to have the first TT delivered, apart of the demonstrators. So in other words I would be driving Mk3 by now. And funny thing happened: my dealer talked me into buying 2nd hand TTS instead. So I've been driving lovely TTS since March instead of waiting for a year. 
Recently my dealer offered me a test drive in my original choice: TT 2.0 TFSI. I knew about the improvements in the new engine and squeezing more power into the lighter car so I was eager to compare the driving experience in both cars. 
The day was very wet and plenty slow moving cars in this horrible weather so didn't have a chance to find a "private road" and get faster than 90mph. Managed to try hard acceleration and deceleration though. Both very satisfactory. Sound of engine was of a higher pitch than my TTS, even more so in S-mode. Not unpleasant though. Very tight steering giving me lots of confidence when manoeuvring at the higher speeds.
I didn't play much with the new digital display as I was concentrating on driving and found it too distracting, all the new buttons and options etc. Dealer offered to let me play with the electronics when we came back to the dealership but the next guy was there already keen to have a go, too. Anyway, I tried that last January in Geneva so it was OK. 
There is so little difference on the outside of the car! I like the "sweeping" indicators, though (I know, many people don't).
I can say, with relief, that I don't regret following my dealer's advice to go for older TTS instead. Undoubtedly better performance. And even though the dealer is taking orders now for Mk3 TTS with delivery in March I'm not sure I could afford it, especially with all the extras I am enjoying now.


----------

